# Cómo puedo modificar una macro personal bloqueada?



## josevaldesv (Aug 16, 2005)

Hola...

Hace tiempo hice dos macros y las guardé en mi Excel, por así decirlo.

Cada vez que abro Excel, esas dos macros están cargadas.
Quisiera modificarlas ahora que sé más de macros, para que me ayuden más, PERO me indica que están bloqueadas y puedo accesar sólo como Read-Only.

HEEEELP!!!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2005)

¿Los macros están ubicados en _Personal.xls_ u otro cuaderno?  ¿Si usted hace un cliq derecho sobre el archivo en Windows Explorer y elige Propiedades, indica que el archivo entero está _read-only_?


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 19, 2005)

Ya lo logré.... muchas gracias 

ciao


----------



## josevaldesv (Aug 19, 2005)

Bueno, aclarando.. NO ENCONTRÉ personal.xls.., puse en Search de windows, y nada... así que no pude saber si estaba en read-only o qué?


lo que hice fue abrir Excel sin abrir ningún archivo, y fui a macros, propiedades de macros, y ahí estaba personal.xls.... y ahí pude modificar esta información... fue todo..... saludos


----------

